# Rare Tanzanian Tigerfish from Exotic aquaria



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Just received my group of TATF's from Exotic aquaria. Now's my chance to show off these rare fish. I can't wait to see these guys grow into some monsters, thanks to Mike. Pics are right out of the bag!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad they made the trip just fine! Keep all of us updated! Can't wait to see pics of them in a few months time!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone call Jeremy Wade!

Nice rare fish!


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

hey man i am looking for tiger fish message me if you can help 604 500 9919


----------



## turttle (Jul 10, 2015)

Neat fish you got


----------

